

Functional Programming with Python – Part 1 - dnene
http://blog.dhananjaynene.com/2010/02/functional-programming-with-python-part-1/

======
ezyang
I love functional programming, but I've also been repeatedly warned by peers
of mine "not to write Haskell in Python." So stuff like currying in Python,
for me at least, tends to just be an exercise in obfuscation (just write the
damn lambda!), whereas in Haskell there's absolutely no syntactic overhead.

It's also why writing code in Twisted feels so twisted; the syntax is well
adapted for imperative and object-oriented code. Not really functional code.

Still, itertools, generators and their ilk are very useful when used
tastefully and I encourage all Python programmers to learn about them.

------
xhuang
quality post!

------
fungi
thx heaps :)

